# Heating question



## steve56616 (Oct 21, 2014)

Do I need heating in my shed? So far I haven't supplied any but just wondered what others do?


----------



## steve56616 (Oct 21, 2014)

Anybody??


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have never had heating.Do you think your mice are not managing the cold weather in some way?


----------



## steve56616 (Oct 21, 2014)

They seem fine Sarah, although the Siamese have darkened a bit and in patches. I notice they spend most of their time in their bedding rather than out. It is probably me over worrying I suppose. They are all healthy and one is expecting any day and have been worrying that the weather has now got really cold for her. I made her an extra internal nest box for her to give birth in although I will be afraid to check on them as won't them to get chilled. Just wanted to know what others do.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm awash with babies in the nest at the minute.I don't clean the bed/nest in very cold spells .If you do find a litter that's gone cold they are easy to revive on a radiator or hot water bottle or just holding them in your hand.It's really important to feed plenty in cold weather as well.I'd like some heating for me but there isn't the space.


----------



## bellamousey (Dec 18, 2014)

If you are really worried about it you could always give them some paper towels or other kinds of tissue and paper to shred and make nests with. Some people like to use hay but I seem to be allergic to it.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Nov 23, 2014)

Be careful with heating. The smaller and the more isolated the area is you heat, the more easy it will get out of control and harm your mice.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Mine is heated, not purposely) Its a fish room. 28 C all the time


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have a small heater in the shed but its on a timer and it comes on in the early hours around 2am just for fiftenn minutes or so to take the chill off. its permanently off in summer and stored away.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Heating of sheds seems to be more of a personal choice than is required by the mice. Extra bedding during the colder months is all that wild mice will use.

Having said that it also depends on how you breed your mice and if want litters during the coldest months of the year. I have noticed in my mice those that I purchased from breeders who used heating did not breed so well in an unheated shed during the colder months, where those purchased from breeders who did not use heating continued to breed even on the coldest of days.

If you find the water freezes on a regular basis then I would recmmend the installation of a heater in the shed set on a thermostat to just prevent the water from freezing.


----------

